# Photos from the Show



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

New photos of the girls from today. I took them to a dog show to have one of my mentors evaluate them. They are both show quality and very nice







She favoured one of the other slightly but I won't tell you which one until we evaluate their movement next week.

Small Girl (named Jellybean)

















Bigger Girl (named Cupcake)

















Morsel is the current number 1 Maltese in Canada


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Photos at Home...

Small Girl


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Great Pictures! I wish you the best.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Bigger Girl


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh MY GOD!!! What a perfect pair of girls!!!!! Thanks for sharing the pics, now i HAVE to get a little girl. 
I guess your long awaiting paid off, i am happy for you.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I love the picture of her in a glass. How much does she weigh? They are all so cute!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! LOVE the bigger girl with her dirty mouth and crooked bow!
























































They are BOTH absolutely b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Oct 29 2005, 08:46 PM
> *I love the picture of her in a glass.  How much does she weigh?  They are all so cute!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114721*


[/QUOTE]

They are both around 2 lbs 10 ounces. The glass is actually a gigantic glass







The photos are deceiving with size.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 29 2005, 08:54 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Can you tell she has been up to no good? She started eating her wet food and got her mouth really dirty and then she rubbed her head all over her bed.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Oct 29 2005, 08:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell she has been up to no good? She started eating her wet food and got her mouth really dirty and then she rubbed her head all over her bed.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114729
[/B][/QUOTE]


What a little bundle of FUN!







Pack her up and send her this way...


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Oct 29 2005, 08:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


What a little bundle of FUN!







Pack her up and send her this way...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114730
[/B][/QUOTE]
traci, me too! she is just so darn cute! i wannnnna puppyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....

ann marie and the "for some reason, a deliberately bad potty nowhere near the pad landed me in the crate right now, so i dont have a lot to say until my lawyer advises me otherwise" buttercup


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, the pics are wonderful. The girls are just adorable. If I had to make a choice, I think that Cupcake has a slightly prettier face than Jellybean, although it isn't even fair to say that because they are both gorgeous.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

They are both so adorable!! I could just squeeze them up!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful girls! Looks like you had a great day at the show. I can't wait until I can afford and can handle another maltese addition to our family.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

What great pictures Charmypoo







The girls are just so gorgeous!!! What did they think of all the excitement at the show? Morsel is a beautiful Maltese...who is her breeder? Pat


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Oct 29 2005, 10:18 PM
> *Oh, the pics are wonderful. The girls are just adorable. If I had to make a choice, I think that Cupcake has a slightly prettier face than Jellybean, although it isn't even fair to say that because they are both gorgeous.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114741*


[/QUOTE]

Hehe...I am glad you think so. Actually, the several breeders I have been speaking to feel Jellybean has a slightly pretty head. I also feel that way. But I am really happy that you like Cupcake better. I was starting to feel bad for her.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Great Pictures. I'd love to have either one of them. So very precious.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Awww, They are beautiful!!







Baxter needs a little sister!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

They are both so beautiful!!







Great names!! When I get my next one I'm going to have you name it!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think they are just beautiful, both of them, absolutely gorgeous, thank you for sharing the pictures they are sooooooooooo lovable


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Oct 30 2005, 12:05 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe...I am glad you think so. Actually, the several breeders I have been speaking to feel Jellybean has a slightly pretty head. I also feel that way. But I am really happy that you like Cupcake better. I was starting to feel bad for her.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114754
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was just going on basic expression, etc. rather than knowing the things a judge would look for. There is just something about her expression that is very, very appealing.







You've got two beauties there, that's one thing we can all agree on!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Oct 30 2005, 07:50 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I was just going on basic expression, etc. rather than knowing the things a judge would look for. There is just something about her expression that is very, very appealing.







You've got two beauties there, that's one thing we can all agree on!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114784
[/B][/QUOTE]









She's got a "Watch out! I could be T-R-O-U-B-L-E expression!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Oct 29 2005, 06:46 PM
> *I love the picture of her in a glass.  How much does she weigh?  They are all so cute!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114721*


[/QUOTE]







I'm with you Rexsmom love the pic in the glass cute girls 
good luck


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

They are both so adorable! I don't know how you are ever going to pick between those two beauties!! 
Jess


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Oct 29 2005, 08:41 PM
> *New photos of the girls from today.  I took them to a dog show to have one of my mentors evaluate them.  They are both show quality and very nice
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]They are beautiful!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, they are just beautiful, too cute!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

They are sooo precious!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

They are both beautiful ,Id take them both in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

CharmyPoo...you have a difficult decision ahead of you. They are both gorgeous. I have to mention your bag...where did you find it? I love the print! Is it a PuchiBag?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

It is just as well that my breeder has one puppy for sale when we got Sadie. I don't know how you even begin to choose between two gorgeous puppies. You really do have a hard job ahead. Maybe you'll be so in love that you'll keep both.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

They are both gorgeous. Just send me second best and call it a day!
















How old are they?


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I think that the phrase of 6 of one half dozen of the other would apply or flip a coin to see which one is a winner. They are both so sweet to match their names. I would hate to have to choose. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mpd_@Oct 30 2005, 01:45 PM
> *They are both gorgeous.  Just send me second best and call it a day!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Michelle,
They are 19 weeks now







and fat fat fat.
Charmaine


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 30 2005, 01:17 PM
> *CharmyPoo...you have a difficult decision ahead of you.  They are both gorgeous.  I have to mention your bag...where did you find it?  I love the print!  Is it a PuchiBag?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114861*


[/QUOTE]

The bag is Besso. I bought it on ebay a while back from a great seller. It was authentic for sure. I got it for a great price too as she was clearing out some of her products. I regret not buying more!!!

Here is a similiar one in red ..
http://cgi.ebay.com/CANVAS-Red-Pink-Pet-Ca...1QQcmdZViewItem

Two more..
http://cgi.ebay.com/CANVAS-Blue-Pet-Carrie...1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/CANVAS-Red-Pink-Pet-Ca...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

So cute!!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup+Oct 29 2005, 09:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


traci, me too! she is just so darn cute! i wannnnna puppyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....

ann marie and the "for some reason, a deliberately bad potty nowhere near the pad landed me in the crate right now, so i dont have a lot to say until my lawyer advises me otherwise" buttercup
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114734
[/B][/QUOTE]
Buttercup...you crack me up girl...








CharmyPoo...both of those babies are so beautiful!!! I just Love them!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

What beauties


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Oct 30 2005, 03:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Michelle,
They are 19 weeks now







and fat fat fat.
Charmaine
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114883
[/B][/QUOTE]


Changed my mind. I want both of them!!







Congratulations!! Keep us posted on their progress!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Charmaine...
You seem to have a knack for finding really, REALLY CUTE fur angels!!!






























~carole and bella~


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratulations, your girls are just lovely!! Imagine, you just mind end up with TWO CHAMPIONS!!!! Best of luck!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

they both are just beautiful they look like Champs to me. 
Char


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Oct 30 2005, 02:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bag is Besso. I bought it on ebay a while back from a great seller. It was authentic for sure. I got it for a great price too as she was clearing out some of her products. I regret not buying more!!!

Here is a similiar one in red ..
http://cgi.ebay.com/CANVAS-Red-Pink-Pet-Ca...1QQcmdZViewItem

Two more..
http://cgi.ebay.com/CANVAS-Blue-Pet-Carrie...1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/CANVAS-Red-Pink-Pet-Ca...1QQcmdZViewItem
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114884
[/B][/QUOTE]
Umm Charmy, you are going to temp me now to go to Ebay and get me one of those 
dog carriers. I don't have on so guess it is time to go looking for one now.
Char


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, I looked at the pictures again.. I think I'm going to have to go with Jellybean. She reminds me of Katie in the face (if Katie were ever clean and if she would leave a top knot in for more than two seconds).... They are both beautiful though! Have you made any decisions yet?? How much longer until you have to decide for sure?
Jess


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Jess,
To be honest .. I have always leaned towards Jellybean from the moment I met them. Jellybean was the first to run out to me and give me kisses. I just love her naughty and brave personality. She is just such a brat which makes her so lovable. However, most of my friends like Cupcake's personality more. She is so sweet and calm.

In terms of looks, they are both very pretty. Cupcake has slightly better structure than Jellybean. But to me .. at the end of the day .. they will be my pet and not just a show dog .. so I do want more than looks.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Aww how cute.
Good luck!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

They are both beautiful, that's for sure! I don't know how you will ever choose! Do the other dogs have any preference for one or the other? Maybe that could help you make your decision?
Jess


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Nov 13 2005, 03:37 PM
> *Hi Jess,
> To be honest .. I have always leaned towards Jellybean from the moment I met them.  Jellybean was the first to run out to me and give me kisses.  I just love her naughty and brave personality.  She is just such a brat which makes her so lovable.  However, most of my friends like Cupcake's personality more.  She is so sweet and calm.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It sounds like you have bonded with Jellybean more. It also sounds like you might really miss her if you chose Cupcake. Yet Cupcake might have better structure. Tough decision!!!!

But with Jellybean's great personality, do you think maybe she will strut her stuff more at the shows and therefore get the judge's attention in a positive way?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

You are definetly right. My mentor feels that Jellybean will show better for me even though Cupcake is more elegant. She also adores Jellybean's fearless personality who is just out there and ready for attention. 

My boyfriend and I have discussed this too. He knows I am more bonded with Jellybean although I love Cupcake too. Even if Cupcake turns out much nicer, I will really miss Jellybean if she is gone. He feels I should keep Jellybean and not think about how Cupcake may look better. It doesn't matter because at the end .. they will be my pet.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Nov 13 2005, 07:45 PM
> *You are definetly right.  My mentor feels that Jellybean will show better for me even though Cupcake is more elegant.  She also adores Jellybean's fearless personality who is just out there and ready for attention.
> 
> My boyfriend and I have discussed this too.  He knows I am more bonded with Jellybean although I love Cupcake too.  Even if Cupcake turns out much nicer, I will really miss Jellybean if she is gone.  He feels I should keep Jellybean and not think about how Cupcake may look better.  It doesn't matter because at the end .. they will be my pet.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119349*


[/QUOTE]

At one point you had said that breeders you had talked to felt that Jellybean had a prettier head. It sounds like things have changed and now Cupcake is considered to have better features ??


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Jellybean still has the better head but Cupcake has more elegant structure for the rest of her body BUT Jellybean has a shorter back which I and my mentor like better. Confusing huh! Wish we could get all the good in one.


----------

